# USA TODAY writer makes HUGE errror on Uber and tipping



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

*"Digital Life: Tips for proper Uber etiquette" 
- USA TODAY 3/21/2015*
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/personal/2015/03/21/uber-etiquette/25026445/

In this otherwise helpful article on how to use Uber,* the author makes the enormous blunder of telling readers that a 20% tip is paid to drivers in ALL US cities*.

Read the article and add your comments to USA Today.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

My response to the author on the USA Today website is below.
*Please visit the website and add your own comments!*
-----------------------

Yes, UBER says there is no need to tip - because Uber doesn't get any revenue from tips&#8230; so they mislead riders into thinking some kind of gratuity is included in Uber ride-share fares.

But there is NO tip or gratuity included in UberX, UberSELECT, UberXL, UberLUX or UberBLACK fares.

Only UberTAXI (which is nothing more than a taxi-cab dispatch service) allows riders to set a percentage of fare to be included in the fare charged through the app.

Because you are SO widely read, you have just done an incredible disservice to the Uber driving community.

Obviously you didn't mean to do this - but the damage you have done will cost drivers - who mostly live from hand-to-mouth - a fortune.

Uber drivers count on tip money to help offset the enormous expenses we incur. We are not employees of Uber, so we pay for our own cars, gas, maintenance, repairs and insurance. We drive on average 2.5 miles just to get paid for 1 mile of driving - and as you know, Uber takes 20-25% of the approximately $1/mi fare you pay as a rider&#8230; do the math just using the IRS mileage expense rate of $0.575/mile and you can see that most drivers are losing money on UberX fares.

Please do what you can to correct your error.​-------------------------------
*And I just got this email reply from the author:*

_Thanks very much for your email. I've heard from many Uber drivers and have sent in an update to my editors. SP

STEVEN PETROW_
​_[Edit, Mar 22]
*Note: Thanks to dozens of driver's writing the author in protest, the article has been edited and updated to note that while Uber implies a 20% gratuity is included, that in fact none is - and he strongly urges riders to tip their drivers.

Unfortunately, USA Today, contrary to industry standards, chose not to note at the bottom of the article that a correction had been made to an earlier version of the article._
_
_​_And here's the edited/corrected version!
_
Updated March 21, 2015
_*To tip or not to tip:*
_
*Although Uber's website states, "There's no need to tip!" because 20% of the metered fare is automatically added and paid to the driver, many drivers tell me that's not the case. One reminded me: "That is a common misconception that really hurts drivers." Another told me, "Tips are an important part of an Uber driver's income."*

*So, while tips are always voluntary, I like to reward good service and I urge you to as well. To do so, you'll need to pay the driver in cash (15 to 20 percent is fair based on the total fare). Drivers notice and appreciate it. As one Uber driver said on a message board: "tip! even if it's a $1 dollar, you will be amazed how much we appreciate that vs. not tipping at all." I agree.*


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Didn't read it but going off your headline... Maybe it wasn't a mistake?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> Didn't read it but going off your headline... Maybe it wasn't a mistake?


lol... why would you make an assumption about an article you haven't read?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Read the article and all the comments, didn't take long for to get alot of feedback from drivers. I always look thru the google news feed for uber, they never seem to want to put anything on there about ubers crappy treatment of drivers.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> lol... why would you make an assumption about an article you haven't read?


Why did you assume the writer was supposed to know tipping wasn't included?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> Why did you assume the writer was supposed to know tipping wasn't included?


uh, because he was the author of an ARTICLE in USA Today - not a 'commentor' in a user group. When you author an article, and get paid to do so, you're SUPPOSED to do research and write an informed piece. The author is SUPPOSED to get the facts right so the reader can assume the facts are correct - even if they disagree with any opinion or conclusion expressed. It's called JOURNALISM.

What do you think the press is for - Misleading people?


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> uh, because he was the author of an ARTICLE in USA Today - not a 'commentor'. When you author an article, and get paid to do so, you're SUPPOSED to do research and write an informed piece. The author is SUPPOSED to get the facts right so the reader can assume they care correct.


1. You assumed they care
2. Probably a PR move
3. I'm not paid so I guess I'm not SUPPOSED to be forced to read it.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> My response to the author on the USA Today website is below.


@Michael - Cleveland you have my gratitude for your sterling efforts on behalf of All Drivers!

1) You searched for a new News Article relevant to Drivers.
2) You read the article and effectively commented on its erroneous assertions from the Drivers' POV.
3) Started a forum thread alerting members about this article & asking them to comment on it too.

If there were just a few dozen more Drivers like yourself, it would effectively counter Uber's bottomless Duplicity. But vast majority of Drivers would rather make petty & uselessly repetitive posts, than Lyft a finger to counter Uber's duplicity effectively.

Thank You!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> 1. You assumed they care
> 2. Probably a PR move
> 3. I'm not paid so I guess I'm not SUPPOSED to be forced to read it.


Sterling example of a petty & pointless post, as opposed to @Michael - Cleveland's effective advocacy on behalf of Drivers.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Sterling example of a petty & pointless post, as opposed to @Michael - Cleveland's effective advocacy on behalf of Drivers.


Yea? Tell me how? I said it was probably not a mistake as in hey maybe they're trying to embed into the customers mind that not to tip.. But no... You got upset. I'm sure Uber will def. take note of this article now that the OP posted this.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> I'm sure Uber will def. take note of this article now that the OP posted this.


It's about the readers of the USA Today article getting the factual info that tips are "Not Included" on Uber, except on UberTaxi.
@Michael - Cleveland's efforts had something to do with Steven Petrow updating his article.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> Why did you assume the writer was supposed to know tipping wasn't included?


Agreed. The PR disinformation about UBER is rampant. I think less than 5% of the public has a reasonably complete picture of what UBER is and how it actually works.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Michael's efforts had something to do with Steven Petrow updating his article.


Well, absolutely no more than any of the DOZENS of other drivers that also wrote to him.
(and thanks for getting annoyed enough with Brooklyn to comment... why is there is always at least one person that with absolutely no knowledge of a topic feels it necessary to hijack a thread and take it off topic with unrelated, unsubstantiated, uniformed and misleading information?)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

stuber said:


> Agreed. The PR disinformation about UBER is rampant. I think less than 5% of the public has a reasonably complete picture of what UBER is and how it actually works.


The icing on the cake is that when they ask questions of the driver during a ride and we tell them the truth, first, they think we're lying (to get a tip) and second, they down-rate us because they think we're lying to get a tip.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

> Why did you assume the writer was supposed to know tipping wasn't included?


Because the article's author, Steven Petrow, is an internationally recognized 'expert' on the topic of manners and etiquette, with several books to his credit - and articles and columns published in the NY Times, The Washington Post, USA Today and others.

It's his job to get it right... and he blew it.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> My response to the author on the USA Today website is below.
> *Please visit the website and add your own comments!*
> -----------------------
> 
> ...


Professionally said & well done


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

*The author CORRECTED the article and got the paper to publish the newly edited version:*

To tip or not to tip:

Although Uber's website states, "There's no need to tip!" because 20% of the metered fare is automatically added and paid to the driver, many drivers tell me that's not the case. One reminded me: "That is a common misconception that really hurts drivers." Another told me,"Tips are an important part of an Uber driver's income."

So, while tips are always voluntary, I like to reward good service and I urge you to as well. To do so, you'll need to pay the driver in cash (15 to 20 percent is fair based on the total fare). Drivers notice and appreciate it. As one Uber driver said on a message board: "tip! even if it's a $1 dollar, you will be amazed how much we appreciate that vs. not tipping at all." I agree.​


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> *The author CORRECTED the article and got the paper to publish the newly edited version:*
> 
> To tip or not to tip:
> 
> ...


That's his correction? That's still not accurate. Yikes. What is this 20% of the metered fare given to drivers that he is talking about?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> That's his correction? That's still not accurate. Yikes. What is this 20% of the metered fare given to drivers that he is talking about?


20% is taken _from_ us...not given _to_ us


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> That's his correction? That's still not accurate. Yikes. What is this 20% of the metered fare given to drivers that he is talking about?


The "metered fare that UBER is referring to
(and misleads people into thinking it applies to Uber ride-shares and Uber Black),
and which the author references, is the UberTAXI fare.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> uh, because he was the author of an ARTICLE in USA Today - not a 'commentor' in a user group. When you author an article, and get paid to do so, you're SUPPOSED to do research and write an informed piece. The author is SUPPOSED to get the facts right so the reader can assume the facts are correct - even if they disagree with any opinion or conclusion expressed. It's called JOURNALISM.
> 
> What do you think the press is for - Misleading people?


Well said, in my opinion the press is there to reveal the truth.


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> Why did you assume the writer was supposed to know tipping wasn't included?


Shill, much?


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Because the article's author, Steven Petrow, is an internationally recognized 'expert' on the topic of manners and etiquette, with several books to his credit - and articles and columns published in the NY Times, The Washington Post, USA Today and others.
> 
> It's his job to get it right... and he blew it.


Mike, don't stress about this poster. He's either a shill, or someone with the IQ of warm water.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> *"Digital Life: Tips for proper Uber etiquette"
> - USA TODAY 3/21/2015*
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/personal/2015/03/21/uber-etiquette/25026445/
> 
> ...


POSTS 1,24,8,14-17/@Michael - Cleveland

First, fantastic job here. I think St. Comity
has just anointed you as a Great Great-
Laker and I couldn't agree more. Soup
to Nuts (hecklers) you got it done & done!

My apologies for Posting when I was ex-
hausted and simply didn't understand
the Question You asked. I hope that did
not earn me Ignore Status.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

uberThere said:


> Mike, don't stress about this poster. He's either a shill, or someone with the IQ of warm water.


POST # 25 / @uberThere : I'm envision-
ing a
Certain Person wearing a T-Shirt saying:

LUKEWARM H2O IQ HOLDERS: UNTIE!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POSTS 1,24,8,14-17/@Michael - Cleveland
> My apologies for Posting when I was exhausted and simply didn't understand the Question You asked. I hope that did not earn me Ignore Status.


Lol! Hell no - I do the same thing more often than I care to recall.
...and 'ignore', in my case, means just that - IGNORE
I don't pay attention to people I ignore....
that doesn't mean I 'block' them
(that's just a waste of time, and you never know when someone might post a really, really good chocolate-chip cookie recipe).


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> I always look thru the google news feed for uber


I subscribe to Google News Alerts for 
"Uber". It's a good way to receive the relevant links via email every morning.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

uberThere said:


> Shill, much?


Lol you figured me out. What a lame..

It's like you question one thing and these weirdos all pop out..


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol wow @chi1cabby you should handle world hunger next the way you and OP solved this problem. Shill out.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> I subscribe to Google News Alerts for
> "Uber". It's a good way to receive the relevant links via email every morning.


Me, too... but I didn't start following Uber until a few months ago so I would have missed that year old article, even if it was in the list. (And, these days, the list of articles that crop up with 'Uber' as a keyword makes it necessary to refine the keyword alert to be more specific, like Uber lawsuit, Uber regulation, Uber, etc.)... so thanks!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> Lol wow @chi1cabby you should handle world hunger next the way you and OP solved this problem. Shill out.


I have never bothered to 'block' a user here before - not even DenverDiane...
but for this clown, it's time to make an exception.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> Shill out.





Michael - Cleveland said:


> I have never bothered to 'block' a user here before - not even DenverDiane...
> but for this clown, it's time to make an exception.


Let it go... @Brooklyn has a sense of humor!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

uberThere said:


> Mike, don't stress about this poster. He's either a shill, or someone with the IQ of warm water.


hehe - not stress at all.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Let it go... @Brooklyn has a sense of humor!


 Atleast you understood I was busting your chops lol.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> It's about the readers of the USA Today article getting the factual info that tips are "Not Included" on Uber, except on UberTaxi.
> @Michael - Cleveland's efforts had something to do with Steven Petrow updating his article.


^^^
The thing is, that writers for papers like USA Today write with such a great deal of authority about things that they know nothing about, and that's how these things get embedded in people's minds. 
Another problem is that while the original article may have been on page two or three, the retraction/clarification usually ends up on page 12, and at that point the paper usually ends up on the bottom of a bird cage. 
Same with the internet version because nobody scrolls all the way to the bottom to read retractions, AND the retractions never have the same eye-grabbing headline as the original blurb.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> 20% is taken _from_ us...not given _to_ us


^^^
Yeah, wherever he got his information from had skillfully omitted that little salient point.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> What do you think the press is for - Misleading people?


^^^
These days? 
Yes.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> The thing is, that writers for papers like USA Today write with such a great deal of authority about things that they know nothing about, and that's how these things get embedded in people's minds.
> Another problem is that while the original article may have been on page two or three, the retraction/clarification usually ends up on page 12, and at that point the paper usually ends up on the bottom of a bird cage.
> Same with the internet version because nobody scrolls all the way to the bottom to read retractions, AND the retractions never have the same eye-grabbing headline as the original blurb.





Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> These days?
> Yes.


Thank you. Atleast someone saw it from my point of view.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Driving a cab in Iowa city, we have our fair share of neighborhood you wouldn't want to hanging out around after hours. Anyways we get pax who love to gripe about how it's 25cernt too much or demand their 50cent or quarterback from change. Anyways one of them asked about uber and if tips are included. I stalled until got them dropped and then said I believe 15 or 20% is included in the fare according to uber. I have to say I enjoyed driving away and hearing the cries of outrage, as I learned later some of them were from Chicago and had taken uber a few times and didn't know this.

Mike. good job posting that article on here.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I have offered to write press releases if People will send them to their local newspapers. Any takers? If you send one per week they will eventually print them when it's a slow news day. Getting ahead of the new cycle goes along way to getting heard. Any takers?


----------



## my3centsSTEW (Mar 27, 2015)

usa today is a bore, they make national enquirer look like pure jounalists


----------



## my3centsSTEW (Mar 27, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> Thank you. Atleast someone saw it from my point of view.[/QUOTEI'
> 
> I can relate. I usually go against whatever the mainstream or lynch mobs write.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I subscribe to Google News Alerts for
> "Uber". It's a good way to receive the relevant links via email every morning.


I do the same. Plus I also subscribe to Lyft, ELon musk and a few other things. I won't start my day without reading elon musk news first. I need hope for better humanity. I read about Uber and LYFT to find out if there are any news I need to know about.


----------



## my3centsSTEW (Mar 27, 2015)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> Read the article and all the comments, didn't take long for to get alot of feedback from drivers. I always look thru the google news feed for uber, they never seem to want to put anything on there about ubers crappy treatment of drivers.


that's because they're on ubers payroll, dont ya know?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Sterling example of a petty & pointless post,


"Petty and Pointless Post"... I like that.
*"P&P"* is going to be my new moniker for irrelevant, off-topic time and space wasting threads and replies here.
Thanks.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> "Petty and Pointless Post"... I like that.
> *"P&P"* is going to be my new moniker for irrelevant, off-topic time and space wasting threads and replies here.
> Thanks.


^^^
Yes, but among 'certain' groups, P&P means something entirely different that could change the whole meaning of a post. 
Just sayin'.


----------

